# At Winsor tomorrow!



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Going with the lovely Babycham! 
It'll be the 1st dog show I've been to and I'm a tad nervous...
I'm not too sure if there will be many other girls there with a chest completely tattooed etc... I won't be sprinkled with holy water will I? hahahah!
It'll be awesome I'm sure tehe

Who else will be going?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha you'll be fine
Their is allsorts at dog shows 

Hopefully you'll enjoy yourself


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Everyone fits in at dog shows


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh I wish I knew about this earlier - I'm close to Windsor!


----------

